# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Различия в датах календарей. Кришна Джанмаштами?

## Сергей Федорович

Харе Кришна, подскажите, какому календарю доверять? В Vaishnava Reminder Кришна Джанмаштами 17 августа: а во многих других календарях 28 августа: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/calendar...alendarid=1&s=

Говардхана Пуджа в одном календаре 24 октябре, а в другом 3 ноября?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

На форуме календарем никто не занимается. Наверное, даты остались прошлогодние.
Даты для своего города вы можете рассчитать самостоятельно, воспользовавшись программой GCAL.

----------


## Сергей Федорович

Харе Кришна! Лакшмана прана прабху, могли бы вы подсказать эти даты для Вашего города? Сейчас мне сложно рассчитать, а даты необходимы, чтобы спланировать поездки.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

16 мар 2014 Вс Гаура-пурнима 
17 авг 2014 Вс Кришна Джанмаштами
24 окт 2014 Пт Говардхана-пуджа

----------


## Сергей Федорович

:vanca calpa: Благодарю Вас

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

Вообще-то в январе были внесены правки в первое полугодие календаря. Сегодня календарь наполнен уже на весь год. Если заметите ошибки - сообщайте. Спасибо!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Спасибо, матаджи Ямуна.

----------


## Петр Спб

В Дамадарамасу 2014 года по календарю на этом сайте получается, что Бхишмапанчака будет только последние четыре дня месяца, в чём причина? 
http://www.krishna.ru/culture-and-tr...endar2014.html

----------

